

Changes to LinkedIn's Developer Program - nns

Dear LinkedIn developer,<p>Today we announced some significant changes to our Developer Program that will likely affect your LinkedIn API access.
In an effort to provide the most value to our members, developers and to LinkedIn, we’re restricting our open APIs and providing further clarity about the specific use cases we’ll support. Starting on May 12, 2015, the following uses will be supported: 
Allowing members to represent their professional identity via their LinkedIn profile using our Profile API.
Enabling members to post certifications directly to their LinkedIn profile with our Add to Profile tools.
Enabling members to share professional content to their LinkedIn network from across the web leveraging our Share API.
Enabling companies to share professional content to LinkedIn with our Company API.
By May 12, all new and existing applications must focus on at least one of the use cases above and adhere to our updated API Terms of Use in order to access our open APIs. All other APIs will require developers to become a member of one of our partnership programs. For more information about these programs and to apply, go here.<p>The developer community continues to be a priority for LinkedIn. We want to continue providing tools needed to create great products around the use cases we support. So today, we’re releasing a new Mobile SDK for Android that allows developers to build applications that make it easy for members to log in with their LinkedIn credentials and deep link to view member profiles within the LinkedIn app.<p>Have questions? You can learn more about these changes on our blog post. A more technical breakdown of exactly what’s changing at the API level can be found in our transition guide and our updated API Terms of Use. We encourage you to review both documents to ensure your applications are supported and to ensure a smooth transition.<p>Thanks for being part of our developer community,
The LinkedIn Platform Team
======
cheriot
Sounds like they're saying, "send us content or money". Does anyone see
something deeper?

